# Format of prayer in church



## David FCC (May 26, 2010)

I would like a little help on this subject, In my own Church at the prayer meeting men are called in prayer, yet in other local churches it is open prayer with men and women praying after being "led by the Spirit".

Can you help me out with scriptural warrants for these two differing styles of prayer as myself and some friends were discussing it but could not really find scriptures for the discussion so we decided it was best to leave it there and find out more.

Anyone?


----------



## Tim (May 27, 2010)

Women are to remain silent.



> 1Co 14:34 Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience, as also saith the law.





> 1Ti 2:11 Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection.
> 1Ti 2:12 But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.



Men are to pray.



> 1Ti 2:8 I will therefore that men pray every where, lifting up holy hands, without wrath and doubting.



Notice that the two latter verses come from the same passage: "women are to do this; men are to do that". Please note that this is not to suggest that women are prohibited to speak out loud along with everyone else in corporate prayer. The concern is with an individual leading the rest of the congregation. 

Finally, there is the view that leading of the congregation is the job of the elder. If this position is taken (I agree), then leading is limited to elders who are going to be men anyway. 

The church you attend practices the correct, Biblical position.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 27, 2010)

Tim, would you hold to that view outside of corporate worship (just for clarification of the OP)?


----------



## Scott1 (May 27, 2010)

Tim said:


> Women are to remain silent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Women are clearly not to lead mixed groups of adult men and women in corporate worship, at minimum.

If the corporate worship is structured to allow a spontaneous time of prayer from the congregation, are those, in any sense "leading" in prayer?

Might men and women participate in that?

I'm envisioning also a situation where there is a time of adoration-type prayer, where people from the congregation spontaneously pray in that focused way.

What do you think Scripture would counsel us?


----------



## Tim (May 27, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Tim, would you hold to that view outside of corporate worship (just for clarification of the OP)?


 
I think I missed "prayer meeting" in the OP when I first read it. But I don't think I would change what I wrote, especially since a prayer meeting is a stated meeting of the church. In response to Scott1's question as to whether praying out loud in a group is "leading", I think it is because the praying individual is directing the others where to turn their thoughts and considerations. The corporate aspect of that situation functions to constrain the people to unity of thought. If that were accomplished by praying along with a woman who is praying out loud, this would need to be considered leadership of a sort.

Those would be my thoughts at this time.


----------



## jwithnell (May 27, 2010)

I think it's reasonable to ask if _anyone_ should be jumping in and praying during a worship service. People don't just spontaneously sing hymns or offer benedictions -- why should prayer be any less led? Now if people are getting together to pray (not a worship service) than it should be open to anyone who has been admitted to the throne room of God. (We did so recently when we had so many burdens within our congregation.)


----------



## Tim (May 27, 2010)

I think our brother was referring to a _prayer meeting_. We then must decide how "regulated" is a prayer meeting. I was thinking that if it were a "stated meeting", then it might be "formal enough" considered to be regulated. For example, at my home church in Canada, our Lord's Day evening prayer service happens ~30 minutes before the call to worship. It is "lead by the men of the congregation".

However, some may dispute my use of the criterion "formal enough". I am open to discussion on this point - it may help us in this thread.


----------



## David FCC (May 27, 2010)

Many thanks for the responses guys, I hope more folk will share their their views on this. I'm very comfortable and settled with the way it's done in my own church but was just wondering what the position is biblically.

Every blessing

David


----------



## raekwon (May 27, 2010)

Could you explain what you mean by the phrase "men are called in prayer?"


----------



## Tim (May 28, 2010)

Tim said:


> I think our brother was referring to a _prayer meeting_. We then must decide how "regulated" is a prayer meeting. I was thinking that if it were a "stated meeting", then it might be "formal enough" considered to be regulated. For example, at my home church in Canada, our Lord's Day evening prayer service happens ~30 minutes before the call to worship. It is "lead by the men of the congregation".
> 
> However, some may dispute my use of the criterion "formal enough". I am open to discussion on this point - it may help us in this thread.


 
To offer an answer to my own question, I was thinking last night about the word _church_ used in the context of women needing to be silent. The word is ecclesia, which means assembly. On a simple reading of the Greek, then it would seem that formal assemblies of the congregation would require silence from women. This would seem to include prayer meetings that are separate from the "regular" Lord's Day worship service between the call to worship and the benediction. 

Feel free to comment on my exegesis. I have no formal theological training.


----------



## David FCC (May 29, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Could you explain what you mean by the phrase "men are called in prayer?"


 
Of course, my apologies. Usually at the prayer meeting an elder is chosen to lead the congregation in the first prayer then at various times in the service any communicant male present may be called by the minister to lead in prayer hence the phrase "men are called in prayer".

Hope this helps. 

I would love to know how things work in other churches guys so feel free anyone to tell how your churches differ in these aspects of worship.

David


----------



## Scott1 (May 29, 2010)

Typically, one of the Pastors leads prayer during corporate worship.

Music leaders (I think these are men always unless there is an incidental absence), exhort from Scripture in and around singing.

There is sometimes a time of silent prayer by members of the congregation, often in connection with confession of sin.

We used to have an open time of congregational response prayer, open to anyone. Originally, this was primarily adoration type prayer, short and focused on the glory of God and later became a mixed focus of different kinds or prayer- adoration, confession, thanksgiving and supplication. This kind of open congregational response prayer was discontinued.

Members are invited to pray when we send missionaries, and during responsive reading prayers.


----------

